# what's the best location to put a company logo on a tee?



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i was thinking of adding my logo to my tees but was wondering where u guys thought would be a good location on the tee? i was thinking back of the tee on the bottom right near the hem. i don't want the logo to distract from the actual design.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Personally I think the best location would be below the tags on the inside neck 

If it has to be external, back bottom right near hem isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

That location sounds ok. How big is it going to be?


----------



## commenceclothing (Nov 18, 2006)

i think you should put it where ever on the shirt. be different but in a spot where it makes people look at it or think about it.


----------



## camfab (Nov 19, 2006)

The best place IMHO is to put a new label to each t-shirt, with the company logo printed on it (it's fantastic if it's embroided !!!)

But, if you cannot apply the label (it's a cost which must be considered) then put your logo on external, on front site, bottom right.

Size approx. 6x6 cm

Bye
Fabio


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Brutal Tees said:


> ... i don't want the logo to distract from the actual design.


In the world of embroidery and corporate polos, we sometimes put the logo on the left sleeve, about a half inch above the hem. (think PING and NIKE)

We sometimes do a tone on tone to make it stealthy. 

A second location is on the back, just under the collar, about 3" long.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the placement of Imaginary Foundation's ( http://www.imaginaryfoundation.com/ ), which is sewn on to the left of the bottom of the shirt. For a printed logo, I like both under the tag inside the shirt, or on the upper corner of the shoulderblade. Similar to Imaginary Foundation's, I like something sewn on to the left sleeve. What works best depends partly on the size and shape of your logo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I like small back neckline logos. Up high on the back close to the neck hem.

Small sleeve logos are also pretty cool.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

If you decide to do a sleeve logo, make sure it's on the left sleeve. If you sell your shirts to retail stores, the shirts will almost always be hanging on the rack with the left sleeve facing the customer.


----------



## ibt70 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was thinking about putting the actual label with the name on the outside of the neck. Does anyone know if it's allowed? Or is it supposed to be inside?


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

ibt70 said:


> I was thinking about putting the actual label with the name on the outside of the neck. Does anyone know if it's allowed? Or is it supposed to be inside?


I think I would feel weird wearing a shirt with the label like that on the outside... wouldn't people from behind think you're wearing your shirt inside-out? It's an intersting idea, though!


----------



## ibt70 (Oct 24, 2006)

Mymil said:


> I think I would feel weird wearing a shirt with the label like that on the outside... wouldn't people from behind think you're wearing your shirt inside-out? It's an intersting idea, though!


I actually will have 2 labels: one with country of origin,size and care instructions and separate one with the name. So I was thinking about putting the one with name on the outside of the neck


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ibt70 said:


> I actually will have 2 labels: one with country of origin,size and care instructions and separate one with the name. So I was thinking about putting the one with name on the outside of the neck


Is it a woven tag or a "tagless" printed label?

If it's a woven tag, I would think the left sleeve seam or the seam on the left bottom hem of the shirt would be a better place than the back of the neck.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*what's the best location to put a company logo on a tee?*


on you butt.  ...you know, at the bottom center back of the shirt. That will get your brand noticed. Serious, dont take it the wrong way. I think thats where peeps that have real confidence in their brand would put it.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Your customer's bodies are not advertising boards.

If you *insist* on external branding, there are only two options which I don't find offensive:

1) Side tags (the little woven labels near the base of the seam on the side of the shirt).

2) Stylized logos, in the same manner as Oddica.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

What about printed centimeters below the design? Like the same color of the design, at the bottom of the design, that way if someone loves your design on someone else they can immediately see the website, memorize it and buy it. I know there are hundreds of t-shirt companies that do this, but not one of them is coming to mind.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> What about printed centimeters below the design? Like the same color of the design, at the bottom of the design, that way if someone loves your design on someone else they can immediately see the website, memorize it and buy it.


As long as this is really small, I wouldn't mind it. A logo would still be better than a URL, though.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

That is soo true...the url looks a bit too busy even when its in small print. I've seen shirts that had the logo printed on the back of the t-shirt, at the bottom, centered, looked very cool. I was intrigued enough to stop the guy as he was walking away, and asked him about it. 




Jasonda said:


> As long as this is really small, I wouldn't mind it. A logo would still be better than a URL, though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Tshirtcrib said:


> I know there are hundreds of t-shirt companies that do this, but not one of them is coming to mind.


Which suggests it might not be that effective


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Tshirtcrib said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are hundreds of t-shirt companies that do this, but not one of them is coming to mind.
> ...


I do remember this when I see it, but only because I feel it detracts from the design itself. This has only happened to me once, several years ago with Random Shirts. So I guess there are pros and cons (perhaps greater remembrance, but also perhaps less chance of purchase, though it might not be as big an issue with others as it is with me).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What about printed centimeters below the design? Like the same color of the design, at the bottom of the design, that way if someone loves your design on someone else they can immediately see the website, memorize it and buy it.


I don't like the idea of the company name or website being on the FRONT of my shirt or ON the design I bought (unless they hide it in the actual design in a clever way).

I'm not totally anti-branding, but I do think putting it on the front near the design is a bit much. Unless you are buying the company name itself for the shirt (like an I heart Threadless design), then I think the branding should be elsewhere (sleeve, back tab, back lower left, etc)


----------



## ibt70 (Oct 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Is it a woven tag or a "tagless" printed label?
> 
> If it's a woven tag, I would think the left sleeve seam or the seam on the left bottom hem of the shirt would be a better place than the back of the neck.


Yes, it's a woven tag. May be you're right I was thinking about left sleeve as well.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2006)

I am glad that I found this thread....

I have a line of shirts I do for children and was thinking about placing my tag on the outside below the collar on the back. I want it there to help advertise and because A LOT of kiddos hate tags rubbing on their necks. 

What are y'alls thoughts? Is that a bad idea?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What are y'alls thoughts? Is that a bad idea?


As you can see from this thread, there are people on both sides of the fence on the issue of adding your logo on the shirts.

Ultimately, it's your decision to make based on what you think will be best for your business.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2006)

I did notice that...you are right....

You do not see it that often so I guess that I was more concerned about it not being allowed so to speak. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> You do not see it that often so I guess that I was more concerned about it not being allowed so to speak.


Are you talking about an actual label stitched to the outside back of the shirt, or just screen printed on the back around the neckline.

I've seen the latter pretty often.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2006)

I am wanting to place a woven label on the outside....

You are right...I have seen quite a few screen printed ones...just not woven ones.

I just do not want it to be too much....and be a turn off to customers. I do not think that it will be since I am focusing on children.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am wanting to place a woven label on the outside....


oooooh...that's a bit different. I don't think I've seen that too much. I thought you were just talking about a screen printed logo.

That might be looked at a bit differently than just a screen printed logo, but I'm not sure.

I don't know if it would be a turn off to parents or not.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2006)

I know...I am on the fence. I am a parent to a toddler and she hates tags. So, I am always cutting them out. I would hate for my tag to be cut out and people not be able to find me. So, I thought that sticking it on the outside would solve that and promote my business.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

You could always screenprint all the necessary information (country of origin, size, care instructions, your company info, etc.) on the inside of the shirt, instead of using a 'real' tag. That would eliminate the problem of scratchy tags. If you still want something on the outside for advertising, you could use any of the above methods for placing logos on the exterior of a shirt.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You do see it (woven tag on the outside) sometimes, but it's not common. I think I've seen it more with chef's uniforms and kid's clothes than anything else.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

hey!! In Italy we said that is like discussing about angels sex  I think u may put it where u want, and more is different to the other t-shirt...more is better.... dun u think so?


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

i (and many people like me) refuse to buy any article of clothing that has a brand name on it. keep this in mind people...


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

Parlophone said:


> i (and many people like me) refuse to buy any article of clothing that has a brand name on it. keep this in mind people...


Not to say that your opinion isn’t valid but that can go with alot of things. Not everyone will like labels, not everyone will like even one of your designs. Thats why it depends on your target market and secondary markets. Style is as diverse as the people who buy into it. So it may not work for you but it may work for the next person. Just my two cents


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the idea of putting it inside the neck but if you want it seen maybe the sleeve. Something like this 
Google Image Result for http://www.licoa.org/merchandise/logo_on_sleeve_front.JPG


----------



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

We print our own tag inside the t which includes our logo. If the design is on the front! we print our logo on the back of the t, centered up by the collar. If the design is on the back, we print our logo on the front, left side of the chest. In each case the logo is pretty small (about one and a half inches square).


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't like logos on tee's personally like people who sella tee with their logo on the front and nothing else annoys me. Id recommed getting it printed ona tag and sewing it on or integrate it with a design.


----------

